# How many Zoros does it take to beat Fujitora?



## Silver (Feb 5, 2021)

enma zoro full health serious bloodlusted


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 5, 2021)

2-3

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 5, 2021)

I think 2 would be enough at this point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2021)

1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Feb 5, 2021)

1 is high diffed, 2 can extreme diff, 3 mid diff, 4 low diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 5, 2021)

Zoro is already close to Rayleigh/Sengoku tier.

2 Zoro beats anyone in the verse at this point.

If the jobbers (Kid/Law/Killer/Luffy) were on his lvl, this fight would be set and done already.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 5, 2021)

0.95

Zoro has already surpassed Fujitora.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Disagree 2 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 5, 2021)

How has Zoro surpassed Fuji   ?


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 5, 2021)

Fujitora is very overrated and does not have great feats. The C3 are on a different level than, he  struggles with Luffy and Zoro from over 200 chapters ago.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 5, 2021)

Magentabeard said:


> Fujitora is very overrated and does not have great feats. The C3 are on a different level than him, he struggles with Luffy and Zoro from over 200 chapters ago.


He hasn't gotten a chance to show feats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 5, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> He hasn't gotten a chance to show feats


He still has some and they are very mediocre. Luffy would probably rush down Fujitora before he gets a a chance to do anything and Zoro can overpower him easy with enma now.  Does Fujitora deserve to be scaled to the C3? I don't think so and thats the only way he would still be able to beat Luffy and Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Feb 5, 2021)

Depends.. At best Zoro is about as strong as Fujitora now but who knows maybe Fujitora has a Lot more to offer. In that case I would assume 2 or 3 Zoro. 2 is a safe bet IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 5, 2021)

Magentabeard said:


> He still has some and they are very mediocre. Luffy would probably rush down Fujitora before he gets a a chance to do anything and Zoro can overpower him easy with enma now.  Does Fujitora deserve to be scaled to the C3? I don't think so and thats the only way he would still be able to beat Luffy and Zoro.


Fuji was sand bagging the whole arc and once he got serious he lifted rubble the size of a island how isn't that impressive

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bil02 (Feb 5, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Fuji was sand bagging the whole arc and once he got serious he lifted rubble the size of a island how isn't that impressive


Because that rubble wasn't coated in Armament so it most likely can't do shit to even most high tiers let alone top tiers.


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 5, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Fuji was sand bagging the whole arc and once he got serious he lifted rubble the size of a island how isn't that impressive


Zoro cuts that shit and the pieces fall on Fujitora KOing him

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 5, 2021)

bil02 said:


> Because that rubble wasn't coated in Armament so it most likely can't do shit to even most high tiers let alone top tiers.





Magentabeard said:


> Zoro cuts that shit and the pieces fall on Fujitora KOing him


It's more about the range and potency of his df power


----------



## ice demon slayer (Feb 5, 2021)

1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2021)

On a global tier list I'd put current Zoro close to him, but Fuji's ability is pretty annoying if you don't have any DF able to counter it a way or another.

Though with plot helping, current Zoro could give him an extreme diff, maybe defeat him.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2021)

This isn't even Enma Zoro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2021)

1 can give Fujitora an okay fight unless Fujitora's a lot stronger than he has shown so far.
2 has a fair chance at winning.
3 would be overwhelming.


----------



## bil02 (Feb 5, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> This isn't even Enma Zoro


A single meteor from Fuji had Zoro using his Ougi: ISDS though.
If anything that movie was showing how far Zoro was from top tiers like Fuji and Mihawk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corax (Feb 5, 2021)

2 or 3. Closer to 2 I think.


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2021)

2 would probably do it. But Fuji is never gone all out so not fully certain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Feb 5, 2021)

Probably 2. The two juggling aggro would give him enough time to get better control of Enma and once that happens 2 Zoro should be enough to take down Fuji imo. If not 2 then 3 should do it.


----------



## Venom (Feb 5, 2021)

It takes 2 Fujitoras to beat one Zoro

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 5, 2021)

shouldnt your thread read as 'How many Fujitoras does it take to beat Zoro?





Venom said:


> It takes 2 Fujitoras to beat one Zoro



careers

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Feb 5, 2021)

2 Zoro and they win without problems.

Zoro surpasses my current expectations.

And Fujitora disappointed me in DR despite his OP DF.


----------



## blueframe01 (Feb 5, 2021)

1.2 Zoros. It'll be 1.05 Zoros by the end of wano.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 5, 2021)

blueframe01 said:


> 1.2 Zoros. It'll be 1.05 Zoros by the end of wano.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 5, 2021)

1.5-2 ish waiting to see all-out Zoro after this fight.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2021)

1 Zoro is stronger than Fujitora.

Dressrosa Zoro clashed with Fujitora 3 times, overpowered his gravity, pushed him back, and had Fujitora shivering in fear. Fujitora also got bruised by gear 3rd Luffy.

The real question is how many Fujitora’s are needed to defeat Zoro. Stop ignoring what’s shown in the manga.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Typhon (Feb 5, 2021)

I like how people saying 1.X like it's insulting to say it'd take 2 of Zoro to beat Fugitora

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Typhon (Feb 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> 1 Zoro is stronger than Fujitora.
> 
> Dressrosa Zoro clashed with Fujitora 3 times, *overpowered his gravity, pushed him back, and had Fujitora shivering in fear.* Fujitora also got bruised by gear 3rd Luffy.
> 
> The real question is how many Fujitora’s are needed to defeat Zoro. Stop ignoring what’s shown in the manga.


You love bringing this feat up like Fugitora didn't have Zoro on his knees coughing up blood after getting out that hole.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2021)

Typhon said:


> You love bringing this feat up like Fugitora didn't have Zoro on his knees coughing up blood after getting out that hole.



Why is that relevant when current Zoro is stronger than Dressrosa Zoro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> 1 Zoro is stronger than Fujitora.
> 
> Dressrosa Zoro clashed with Fujitora 3 times, overpowered his gravity, pushed him back, and had Fujitora shivering in fear. Fujitora also got bruised by gear 3rd Luffy.
> 
> The real question is how many Fujitora’s are needed to defeat Zoro. Stop ignoring what’s shown in the manga.


I say 20

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vengarl (Feb 5, 2021)

1.3 Zoros

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Typhon (Feb 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Why is that relevant when current Zoro is stronger than Dressrosa Zoro?


Because you're trying to insinuate Zoro was already in Fugi's league before this boost against Kaidou. Obviously not true


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2021)

Typhon said:


> Because you're trying to insinuate Zoro was already in Fugi's league before this boost against Kaidou. Obviously not true



No I'm insinuating if Luffy/Zoro could cause Fujitora problems in Dressrosa then they can give him a high difficulty fight in Wano.

Fujitora would get hurt badly from Red Rock and would have a tough time blocking an Enma slash.


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 5, 2021)

well since u cant have decimals

i guess 2 lol

zoro vs fuji looking like an extreme win for fuji now just from seeing the fuji vs sabo

could change depending on how zoro does this fight


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> No I'm insinuating if Luffy/Zoro could cause Fujitora problems in Dressrosa then they can give him a high difficulty fight in Wano.
> 
> Fujitora would get hurt badly from Red Rock and would have a tough time blocking an Enma slash.


You didn’t learn your lesson after the hybrid reveal


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> 1 Zoro is stronger than Fujitora.
> 
> Dressrosa Zoro clashed with Fujitora 3 times, overpowered his gravity, pushed him back, and had Fujitora shivering in fear. Fujitora also got bruised by gear 3rd Luffy.
> 
> The real question is how many Fujitora’s are needed to defeat Zoro. Stop ignoring what’s shown in the manga.


Fujitora was sandbagging  in Dressrosa


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Fujitora was sandbagging  in Dressrosa



that shudder was a natural reflex from his fight or flight


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> that shudder was a natural reflex from his fight or flight


That shudder was remembering the gambling debts he has to pay back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

It's nice how the Admiral tards low key try to downplay Fujitora because "lolC3 is stronger" implying that Fujitora isn't member of C3 

Fujitora and Ryokugyu aren't any weaker than the other Admirals. Oda based them on the exact same concept.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 6, 2021)

Dumb question. You should ask how many Fujitoras it takes to beat Zoro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> It's nice how the Admiral tards low key try to downplay Fujitora because "lolC3 is stronger" implying that Fujitora isn't member of C3
> 
> Fujitora and Ryokugyu aren't any weaker than the other Admirals. Oda based them on the exact same concept.


He’s not a member of the c3


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> He’s not a member of the c3



Kizaru, Fujitora and Ryokugyu are a C3 too.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Kizaru, Fujitora and Ryokugyu are a C3 too.


The term hasn’t been used in the series, unless I’m wrong, but if you’d prefer og c3?? The original just seem stronger. Maybe it’s just the benefit of being introduced pre skip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Kizaru, Fujitora and Ryokugyu are a C3 too.


No they aren’t... that’s a fan made term.... yet, you’re still trying to make things up.
C3 is the logia coloured 3 (BLUE RED YELLOW) they are admirals but that’s about it.

BB is also a yonko but look at his current portrayal compared to other 3.


Fuji completely destorys Zoro 1v1.

you need about 3 Zoros... maybe way more considering Zoro is literally bound to the ground.

Fuji is Zoros Final opponent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 6, 2021)

The pre time skip admirals are deffo portrayed as stronger. Akainu seems stronger than fuji and Aokiji is in his ballpark.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> 1 Zoro is stronger than Fujitora.


This is why you people can't be taken seriously


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

Beast said:


> No they aren’t... that’s a fan made term.... yet, you’re still trying to make things up.
> C3 is the logia coloured 3 (BLUE RED YELLOW) they are admirals but that’s about it.
> 
> BB is also a yonko but look at his current portrayal compared to other 3.
> ...


Fujitora and Ryokugyu both have the Color thing and actor thing going on for them. If Oda wanted to make them be weaker than the previous Admirals he wouldn’t go on with the same shtick nor would he say that the marines are a stronger organization than they were

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Fujitora and Ryokugyu both have the Cole thing and actor thing going on for them. If Oda wanted to make them be weaker than the previous Admirals he wouldn’t go on with the same shtick nor would he say that the marines are a stronger organization than they were


Why?  If oda wanted to them to be equal he wouldn’t have made them subordinates of one of the og c3. See we both can do this except one of us is using proof that’s a real story element.


----------



## Chronophage (Feb 6, 2021)

2-3 seems reasonable at this point. At Dressrosa I would have said half a dozen.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Why?  If oda wanted to them to be equal he wouldn’t have made them subordinates of the og c3. See we both can do this except one of us is using proof that’s a real story element.


They're only subordinate to Akainu since he's the fleet admiral...


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> They're only subordinate to Akainu since he's the fleet admiral...


Ok??


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Ok??


So what are you even trying to say? Kizaru is part of "C3" and he's as much of a subordinate to Akainu as the new admirals.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Why?  If oda wanted to them to be equal he wouldn’t have made them subordinates of one of the og c3. See we both can do this except one of us is using proof that’s a real story element.


By your logic Kizaru isn’t equal either. Also you saw how much of a fuck Fujitora gave about his superior


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> So what are you even trying to say? Kizaru is part of "C3" and he's as much of a subordinate to Akainu as the new admirals.


You think akainu as the fleet admiral, and aokiji by extension for fighting him, is portrayed as a “regular” admiral? Kizaru seems to be the odd man out amongst the og.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> You think akainu as the fleet admiral, and aokiji by extension for fighting him, is portrayed as a “regular” admiral? Kizaru seems to be the odd man out amongst the og.


They might be stronger, but your argument about being subordinates is weak considering one of them became fleet admiral, and the one that stayed with the marines is directly subordinate to him.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> By your logic Kizaru isn’t equal either. Also you saw how much of a fuck Fujitora gave about his superior


Just like idt the yonko are all equal Idt the og c3 were. I do give the benefit of the doubt to kizaru over the new admirals but I’m less confident in that than I am that akainu is stronger than all of them. So let me get this straight, you think Fuji=akainu and that kaido mid diffs Fuji?


Vivo Diez said:


> They might be stronger, but your argument about being subordinates is weak considering one of them became fleet admiral, and the one that stayed with the marines is directly subordinate to him.


Yes which to me means that kizaru is being portrayed as weaker. I think akainu looked like the strongest before he got elevated.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Yes which to me means that kizaru is being portrayed as weaker. I think akainu looked like the strongest before he got elevated.


Why? Maybe he didn't want to be fleet admiral. Garp never wanted to be admiral, does that make him weaker than the admirals?


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Why? Maybe he didn't want to be fleet admiral. Garp never wanted to be admiral, does that make him weaker than the admirals?


If it comes out that kizaru refused to become fa then obviously I’ll change my position. We work with the info we have.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> If it comes out that kizaru refused to become fa then obviously I’ll change my position. We work with the info we have.


So your base assumption, without any additional information, is that every admiral wants to be a fleet admiral?


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> So your base assumption, without any additional information, is that every admiral wants to be a fleet admiral?


My assumption is that the author in a shonen elevates a character to a position above his peers as a way of, at least in part, setting him above them in strength. If he gives us additional information then that can change. At the moment with the evidence we have akainu has more going for him than kizaru. The fa is only one data point amongst others.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> My assumption is that the author in a shonen elevates a character to a position above his peers as a way of, at least in part, setting him above them in strength. If he gives us additional information then that can change. At the moment with the evidence we have akainu has more going for him than kizaru. The fa is only one data point amongst others.


I agree that it's clearly narratively portrayed that Akainu is at the top, but it only proves Akainu is at the top, not that all of the C3 admirals are above the newbies, which was your initial claim.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> I agree that it's clearly narratively portrayed that Akainu is at the top, but it only proves Akainu is at the top, not all of the C3 admirals are above the newbies, which was your initial claim.


Aokiji is nigh equal given their fight. Because kizaru was grouped with them I give him the benefit of the doubt over the newbies but I think that’s less clear than akainu and aokiji. It just seems strange kizaru being the odd man out. The newbies have only ever been a part of the story as subordinate to akainu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Aokiji is nigh equal given their fight. Because kizaru was grouped with them I give him the benefit of the doubt over the newbies but I think that’s less clear than akainu and aokiji.


Fair enough.

I'm of the belief all three were nigh equal with Akainu slightly ahead, and now even more ahead since the win against Aokiji. I can see how some of Fujitora's feats in Dressrosa, even excused with lack of bloodlust/having ulterior motives/not wanting to eliminate DD's opposition, could seem a bit lacking. But ultimately I think Fujitora is in the C3's "general ballpark", if not because of his title, because of his rowdy opposition against Akainu.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

And here's also a free argument for the "pro C3" squad.

During Roger's time, Garp and Sengoku were touted by Roger to be the only marines worth fighting. So a vice admiral and admiral were above all of the other admirals/vice admirals/potentially even the fleet admiral. Title clearly isn't everything in the marines and won't guarantee that you'll be at all as strong as the other ones holding the same title.

I just still think narratively Fuji and Bull are setup to be "monsters" and Fuji's opposition and revolutionary ideas set him up to be pretty strong. We'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm of the belief all three were nigh equal with Akainu slightly ahead, and now even more ahead since the win against Aokiji. I can see how some of Fujitora's feats in Dressrosa, even excused with lack of bloodlust/having ulterior motives/not wanting to eliminate DD's opposition, could seem a bit lacking. But ultimately I think Fujitora is in the C3's "general ballpark", if not because of his title, because of his rowdy opposition against Akainu.


I think I said this in my opening post that Fuji’s portrayal relative to the c3 could be partially from his being introduced post skip where the main cast can’t be brushed aside the way they could before. I wouldn’t be surprised if Fuji is equal to kizaru and wouldn’t be surprised if kizaru in the same scenario was equal to aokiji with akainu only being in a slight lead over a group of equals. It’s just right now I think it something like akainu>= aokiji>= kizaru>Fuji. But not so confident about that. The only thing I’m positive on, and I suspect everyone will agree since it’s so obvious, is akainu as the top. I’m completely up in the air on bull since we’ve only seen a silhouette.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

The Fujitora downplay is ridiculous. He was nowhere near close to going all out in DR. His underlying motive was to expose Doflamingo and abolish the Shichibukai system.

I really hope we see him fight on-panel vs someone he doesn't have to hold back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> The Fujitora downplay is ridiculous. He was nowhere near close to going all out in DR. His underlying motive was to expose Doflamingo and abolish the Shichibukai system.
> 
> I really hope we see him fight on-panel vs someone he doesn't have to hold back.


Idk why everyone forgets Fuji was sand-bagging and choose to perry-check feats. Fuji can still show advanced coo, df awakening and more df moves

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> The Fujitora downplay is ridiculous. He was nowhere near close to going all out in DR. His underlying motive was to expose Doflamingo and abolish the Shichibukai system.
> 
> I really hope we see him fight on-panel vs someone he doesn't have to hold back.


He was bandaged by the revo commanders. Now unless you think they are stronger than the scabbards and the [Blocked Domain] then this discussion is meaningless. Doflamingo shit himself at the mere thought of Kaido coming after him and he didn’t bat an eye against Fujitora


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> He was bandaged by the revo commanders. Now unless you think they are stronger than the scabbards and the [Blocked Domain] then this discussion is meaningless. Doflamingo shit himself at the mere thought of Kaido coming after him and he didn’t bat an eye against Fujitora


The RA is stronger than people give them credit for

Reactions: Agree 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 6, 2021)

I legit sometime feel sorry for Zoro fans.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> He was bandaged by the revo commanders. Now unless you think they are stronger than the scabbards and the [Blocked Domain] then this discussion is meaningless. Doflamingo shit himself at the mere thought of Kaido coming after him and he didn’t bat an eye against Fujitora


I knew someone would quote me with this. You and me literally had this discussion before and you still repeat the same things I debunked.

1) We don't know what happened because the fight happened *off-panel*. Like a week passed when we saw Fujitora with bandages. Anything could have happened. I repeat, it's not a fact that he was injured by Sabo or a Revo commander.

2) Doflamingo was a Shichibukai and an ally of the WG. He had *impunity*. Kaido was his business partner who has a reputation of not showing any mercy. The situation isn't comparable at all.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> This is why you people can't be taken seriously



present an argument with manga panels


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> present an argument with manga panels


I'm not wasting my time taking your bait and arguing against Fujitora being weaker than Zoro.

Because you've clearly made up your mind just to wank your favorite character based on Fujitora's Dressrosa feats, when it was re-iterated throughout Dressrosa that Fujitora wanted for Law and the strawhats to beat Doflamingo. Going as far as straight-up saving Law.

That doesn't invalidate all of Luffy's and Zoro's feats against Fujitora, but that certainly puts up a prism of how much Fujitora was actually trying to apprehend or kill them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> I'm not wasting my time taking your bait and arguing against Fujitora being weaker than Zoro.
> 
> Because you've clearly made up your mind just to wank your favorite character based on Fujitora's Dressrosa feats, when it was re-iterated throughout Dressrosa that Fujitora wanted for Law and the strawhats to beat Doflamingo. Going as far as straight-up saving Law.



then dont waste my time by quoting me to begin with you weirdo

what kind of clown behaviour is that lmao


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

> fuji shivering is apparently bait

keep denying the manga, clown

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> then dont waste my time by quoting me to begin with you weirdo
> 
> what kind of clown behaviour is that lmao


Ok, I'll put up "tier specialist" next time


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> I knew someone would quote me with this. You and me literally had this discussion before and you still repeat the same things I debunked.
> 
> 1) We don't know what happened because the fight happened *off-panel*. Like a week passed when we saw Fujitora with bandages. Anything could have happened. I repeat, it's not a fact that he was injured by Sabo or a Revo commander.
> 
> 2) Doflamingo was a Shichibukai and an ally of the WG. He had *impunity*. Kaido was his business partner who has a reputation of not showing any mercy. The situation isn't comparable at all.



We know that Fujitora was injured. You don't bandage someone for laughs. Also now you just assume that he got injured by someone else ? Really ?

That doesn't mean that much. Marines will fight back when Shichibukai are doing shady shit. Doflamingo also knew that he had to bring Fujitora down. He even outright says so. Meanwhile he was trembling and sweating when he thought of Kaido. He didn't mind trying to kill Smoker in front of Kuzan either.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> > fuji shivering is apparently bait
> 
> keep denying the manga, clown


Do you even remember why Fuji was shivering


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Do you even remember why Fuji was shivering



is this where u pretend it was some reason other than zoro’s attack?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> That doesn't mean that much. Marines will fight back when Shichibukai are doing shady shit. Doflamingo also knew that he had to bring Fujitora down. He even outright says so. Meanwhile he was trembling and sweating when he thought of Kaido. He didn't mind trying to kill Smoker in front of Kuzan either.


We already saw with Crocodile and Moria that they do allow  Shichibukai to do shady shit and won't intervene.  Doflamingo had the project of being warlord he knew Fuji couldn't touch him and when fuji threw a casual meteor he shat his pants .


Kuzan told Doflamingo to piss off and that's what happened and again it was Doflamingos warlord title that protected him. Lastly Kaido is known for his brutality if he went after Doflamingo his crew and most likely his life would be taken .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 6, 2021)

Fuji has one of the most had DFs, I doubt we have even seen it to it’s full extent. He could end up being fleet admiral IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

Doflamingo was sweating from fujitora merely testing out his powers, fujitora would one shot him


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> is this where u pretend it was some reason other than zoro’s attack?


I don't see any shivering here 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I don't see any shivering here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



it literally says “shiver” sfx in the 4th image you linked in the top right corner


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

@A Optimistic  Are you perhaps referring to this page  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2021)

Leave me out on the Dressrossa Zoro vs Fujitora debate but I'll say that warlord do not have impunity. How can anyone logically bring up DD being untouchable as a shichibukai in the same arc where Fujitora dropped a meteor on Law?  Shichibukai cannot get away with _everything_. If an admiral is attacked or a city is endangered, I see no reason why there wouldn't be grounds for retaliation.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> We know that Fujitora was injured. You don't bandage someone for laughs. Also now you just assume that he got injured by someone else ? Really ?


Post the panel where it was stated or shown that Sabo, Karasu, Lindbergh or Morley hurt Fujitora.

Rest of your post was addressed by @MrPopo.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> it literally says “shiver” sfx in the 4th image you linked in the top right corner


That's  the shock wave


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

Bro im on my phone, dont make me turn on my computer for this



click the 4th spoiler tag you posted and look at the top right corner

if i was on my computer i’d draw a pretty arrow for you but i cant on mobile

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> That's  the shock wave



the shockwave is the one who’s shivering? Really?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> the shockwave is the one who’s shivering? Really?


I was wrong 

Still not proof of Zoro > Fuji


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

as for the doflamingo vs an admiral discussion, fujitora or any admiral can one shot him, doflamingo isnt even YC3 

- big mom said that cracker is more than enough to defeat someone who defeated doflamingo so she doesnt consider him yc3

- kaido called him weak

- aokiji almost killed him with his hands in his pocket and doflamingo didnt dare try attacking him because he knew it was a death sentence

- doflamingo was sweating from fujitora testing out his devil fruit powers (yes the world government gave him his fruit) 

its not a coincidence that when zoro and kinemon were rushing for doflamingo, oda had fujitora stop zoro. Otherwise dressrosa would have ended right there.

doflamingo is a very weak character

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Leave me out on the Dressrossa Zoro vs Fujitora debate but I'll say that warlord do not have impunity. How can anyone logically bring up DD being untouchable as a shichibukai in the same arc where Fujitora dropped a meteor on Law?  Shichibukai cannot get away with _everything_. If an admiral is attacked or a city is endangered, I see no reason why there wouldn't be grounds for retaliation.


Chapter 713 answers this.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2021)

2 Zoros is overkill


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Leave me out on the Dressrossa Zoro vs Fujitora debate but I'll say that warlord do not have impunity. How can anyone logically bring up DD being untouchable as a shichibukai in the same arc where Fujitora dropped a meteor on Law?  Shichibukai cannot get away with _everything_. If an admiral is attacked or a city is endangered, I see no reason why there wouldn't be grounds for retaliation.


Law was no longer a warlord


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2021)

How did you guys interpret Fujitora using meteors against both Law and DD? He said it was "a test". I always thought he was measuring up Law's power relative to DD.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

Sables bro fujitora kicked law out of the shichibukai before he dropped the meteor because law was stalling for time so franky could find the factory

@ vivo: 

i interpreted the “test” as the world government giving him a new devil fruit, the same way they gave kaku and wiz khalifa one


----------



## Sablés (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Law was no longer a warlord


You're right, but I went to check and found.


The freedom they have goes far and wide but there are still rules Shichibukai have to follow and things they cannot do. Law was excommunicated because he chose to be an equal partner of the strawhats instead of making them his subordinates. That by itself is proof that they don't have impunity. What is needed however, is evidence to convict.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> *Post the panel where it was stated or shown that Sabo, Karasu, Lindbergh or Morley hurt Fujitora.*
> 
> Rest of your post was addressed by @MrPopo.



Is this you trolling i can't tell?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Feb 6, 2021)

Whoever Voted 4+ needs surgery. Currently we have 5 Zoro level-ish guys push 2(!!) Y-O-N-K-O(!!!!!!) to bloodlusted Mode devil fruit Fusion and hybrid Form yet the guy with the inferior Hype and feats supposedly beats 3 or even more alone.... In response
. 
. 
. 
. 

. 
. 
. 
 laughs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> We already saw with Crocodile and Moria that they do allow  Shichibukai to do shady shit and won't intervene.  Doflamingo had the project of being warlord he knew Fuji couldn't touch him and when fuji threw a casual meteor he shat his pants .
> 
> 
> Kuzan told Doflamingo to piss off and that's what happened and again it was Doflamingos warlord title that protected him. Lastly Kaido is known for his brutality if he went after Doflamingo his crew and most likely his life would be taken .



Doflamingo got pissed at Fujitora, he wasn't scared. Doflamingo said he wanted to take him out. He'd never try to even clash with Kaido.

Also how did Doflamingo's title protect him from Kuzan ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Also how did Doflamingo's title protect him from Kuzan ?



It didn’t. It’s why Doflamingo didn’t try fighting him. Because he loses instantly.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Doflamingo got pissed at Fujitora, he wasn't scared. Doflamingo said he wanted to take him out. He'd never try to even clash with Kaido.
> 
> Also how did Doflamingo's title protect him from Kuzan ?


Donflamingo protected by the world government, Kuzan attacking him would force the marines and wg to act on him


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Donflamingo protected by the world government, Kuzan attacking him would force the marines and wg to act on him



the wg and marines dont protect the shichibukai, they did nothing to the straw hats for defeating crocodile and aokiji even spared luffy’s life because of that 

if a shichibukai gets beaten up by a pirate they just say smh and hire someone else 

u think a fleet admiral will send his forces to go protect a pirate?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Sablés said:


> You're right, but I went to check and found.
> 
> 
> The freedom they have goes far and wide but there are still rules Shichibukai have to follow and things they cannot do. Law was excommunicated because he chose to be an equal partner of the strawhats instead of making them his subordinates. That by itself is proof that they don't have impunity. What is needed however, is evidence to convict.


Donflamingo tried to kill smoker and still kept his title  , unless a warlord directly attacks the WG or loses it's unlikely that they will lose their title


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Donflamingo protected by the world government, Kuzan attacking him would force the marines and wg to act on him



If Doflamingo was protected y the WG as you say, CP0 wouldn't leave Dressrosa nor would they allow him to get captured by the marines.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> the wg and marines dont protect the shichibukai, they did nothing to the straw hats for defeating crocodile and aokiji even spared luffy’s life because of that
> 
> if a shichibukai gets beaten up by a pirate they just say smh and hire someone else
> 
> u think a fleet admiral will send his forces to go protect a pirate?


The WG care about the balance defeating a warlord disrupts that balance, the fleet admiral won't but the gorosei or cp0 would


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Is this you trolling i can't tell?


Did you follow the whole conversation?

We literally don't know who damaged Fujitora enough that he had to wear bandages. A whole week passed since his fight against the Revos when we saw Fujitora again on a random Marine ship. It isn't a *fact* that it was Sabo, it's just your guess. The possibilities are endless who it could've been.

Even if gets confirmed that it was indeed Sabo, what the haters don't understand is that it isn't a downplay of Fujitora's strength but hype for Sabo. This is the same Sabo who was already in the YC1 range in DR. Oda went out of his way to show us Sabo training on-panel post Dressrosa. Yet he still got the short end of the stick with his friends vs the Admirals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Did you follow the whole conversation?
> 
> We literally don't know who damaged Fujitora enough that he had to wear bandages. A whole week passed since his fight against the Revos when we saw Fujitora again on a random Marine ship. It isn't a *fact* that it was Sabo, it's just your guess. The possibilities are endless who it could've been.
> 
> Even if gets confirmed that it was indeed Sabo, what the haters don't understand is that it isn't a downplay of Fujitora's strength but hype for Sabo. This is the same Sabo who was already in the YC1 range in DR. Oda went out of his way to show us Sabo training on-panel post Dressrosa. Yet he still got the short end of the stick with his friends vs the Admirals.



So trolling gotcha.


----------



## Jin22 (Feb 6, 2021)

1 Zoro should give Fuji problems. 2 should win with no problems


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So trolling gotcha.


This is quite low for you. Come forward with evidence or try to address my argument at least.

Don't know why you're acting so weird. You know very well how debating works. If you make the claim it's on you to prove it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> This is quite low for you. Come forward with evidence or try to address my argument at least.
> 
> Don't know why you're acting so weird. You know very well how debating works. If you make the claim it's on you to prove it.



To be Frank I feel like your being intellectually dishonest 

And since this is not a topic I really give much shits about I don't feel like giving you the benefit of the doubt and having a debate on this topic.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> If Doflamingo was protected y the WG as you say, CP0 wouldn't leave Dressrosa nor would they allow him to get captured by the marines.


An admiral was with him


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> An admiral was with him



An Admiral went to Dressrosa to deal with the whole situation. Reminder that Fujitora didn't know shit about the stuff Doflamingo pulled with the papers until Sakazuki called him.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> An Admiral went to Dressrosa to deal with the whole situation. Reminder that Fujitora didn't know shit about the stuff Doflamingo pulled with the papers until Sakazuki called him.


Yes and once it was revealed that Doflamingo was still a warlord fuji was forced to co-operate and help Doflamingo


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> To be Frank I feel like your being intellectually dishonest
> 
> And since this is not a topic I really give much shits about I don't feel like giving you the benefit of the doubt and having a debate on this topic.


Nope.

Why quote me in the first place if you don't care about the topic. It's a difference saying that it's a fact that Sabo is the reason Fujitora got the bandages and spread it as gospel as opposed to saying it's the likeliest scenario. Not giving me the benefit of the doubt? You're essentially accusing me of being some kind of resident OL troll. I always argue in good faith while being open to interpretations, but if you provide no counter argument then it's impossible. As I said, I'm baffled as we're familiar with each other so you should know better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 6, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why quote me in the first place if you don't care about the topic. It's a difference saying that it's a fact that Sabo is the reason Fujitora got the bandages and spread it as gospel as opposed to saying it's the likeliest scenario. Not giving me the benefit of the doubt? You're essentially accusing me of being some kind of resident OL troll. I always argue in good faith while being open to interpretations, but if you provide no counter argument then it's impossible. As I said, I'm baffled as we're familiar with each other so you should know better.



I care enough about the topic to see how serious you are about what you just said as that will change how I perceive your posts in the future. You don't have to be a resident troll to make troll posts.

Outside of that though no I don't really care cause Fuck Sabo and Fuji oda could off panel kill both of them and I wouldn't care.

Anyway I am done with this discussion think what you will.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 6, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I care enough about the topic to see how serious you are about what you just said as that will change how I perceive your posts in the future. You don't have to be a resident troll to make troll posts.


Based on one argument which I also happened to debate in the past along with dozens of other users who share my stance? To be blunt, that's a petty mindset to have and cherry picking. It's still strange how that's the one argument that makes you feel that way, but you do you.

Everyone has something which only they might genuinely believe, but that won't change my perception of all their other posts.

-----

To not derail the thread further:

Current Zoro loses for sure about mid-high diff. Two is debatable as I need to see way more from him. Two End of Wano Zoro could take it extreme difficulty.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 6, 2021)

so far 2
EoW 1.25 (if not 1)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## muchentuchen (Feb 6, 2021)

Where's my 0.5 option?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Typhon (Feb 6, 2021)

The fact that there is 20 votes for 1 Zoro is outright disrespectful

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 6, 2021)

Two.5


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2021)

Typhon said:


> The fact that there is 20 votes for 1 Zoro is outright disrespectful





numbers will only increase as wano continues

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 7, 2021)

People are in for a rude awakening in the coming chapters


----------



## Corax (Feb 7, 2021)

Bernkastel said:


> People are in for a rude awakening in the coming chapters


Unless Zoro soloes hybrid awakened Kaido. But even in this case Fujitora and Kaido are different fighters with different powers and abilities. Close combat brawlers are Zoro's favorite food.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 7, 2021)

Corax said:


> Unless Zoro soloes hybrid awakened Kaido. But even in this case Fujitora and Kaido are different fighters with different powers and abilities. Close combat brawlers are Zoro's favorite food.


Luffy's too but we all saw what happened when he got one shot...this will probably not happen here as this is Zoro we're talking about but the scabbards were hurting Kaido too until he got serious and stomped them all...so far Kaido is mostly taking attacks without exerting much effort..as he himself said he's enjoying this...this is also most probably not the last fight between the yonkou and this will prob end in the defeat of the novas ending this act.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 7, 2021)

Current Zoro is not admiral level yet. Two Zoros get the job done imo.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Feb 7, 2021)

Definitely not one. Anyone voting that is severely underestimating the Admirals. Two Zoros is pushing it too, to be honest, but may pull out an extreme victory.


----------



## Beast (Feb 7, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Fujitora and Ryokugyu both have the Color thing and actor thing going on for them. If Oda wanted to make them be weaker than the previous Admirals he wouldn’t go on with the same shtick nor would he say that the marines are a stronger organization than they were


Yeah, they aren’t logia fruit users like the old three. That’s the whole point, Fuji’s portrayal since his introduction is massively different then the C3.
Pre TS admirals are the best representation of Oda trying to show us equals within a certain set imo... then now you have Akainu who is a peer to the pre TS admirals, shout at Fuji and ban him from marine HQs, there is a clear difference between the new two and the old three.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 7, 2021)

Whoa this thread is way worse than I have imagined. Shouldn't have even visited it. Fuji comfortably crushes Zoro, he won't have any trouble to get around a single Zoro's firepower as literally the best CoO user in the story.

3 Zoro's should take it though. 2 Zoro's push Fuji to a very difficult victory.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Feb 7, 2021)

Man the Fujitora disrespect. Zoro isn’t beating Fujitora solo this early in the series. I’d say 2 Zoros can go either way cause Enma is extremely dangerous and 1 Zoro can cover the other when he needs a break. 3 Zoros should win comfortably.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Feb 7, 2021)

After a while Fujitora won't have any room to dodge Enma air slashes. He will get overwhelmed at about half a dozen.


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 7, 2021)

1


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 8, 2021)

I think you'd have to be high asf to think Zolo can solo Fuji right now. I'd say 2 could push him really hard, maybe win, 3 can win it decisively. These same people are downplaying the First Mates and Commanders just to push the [Blocked Domain] up, it's mad.

Do people think really think Fuji would be incapable of blocking or parrying Enma? This guy is probably a top 5 sword-user in the verse, himself. Along with his tremendous skill, he still has the ability to repel and deflect with his DF. He also has a completely different fighting style from Kaido. There is no way he is going to stand there, smile, and let Zoro cut him.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (Apr 11, 2021)

did 10/10 change any minds


----------



## hbcaptain (Apr 11, 2021)

Probably two.
The only stat in which he should be comparable to Fuji' is DC but he's outclassed in terms of reactions, speed, durablity, etc. With two Zoros attacking at the same time, Fuji' should be pressured though.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 11, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> This isn't even Enma Zoro



Zoro fighting Fujitora, Wapol showing his ugly mug, Perona neg diffing Sentomaru, Mihawk walking away from the battle after not doing anything...this movie has a bit of everything huh? 

Maybe I should actually watch it...

On topic: 1 or 2. No more.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 11, 2021)

hbcaptain said:


> Probably two.
> The only stat in which he should be comparable to Fuji' is DC but he's outclassed in terms of reactions, speed, durablity, etc. With two Zoros attacking at the same time, Fuji' should be pressured though.


Durability? Fuji has not shown he can hold a candle to Zoro’s durability. Zoro held back a Yonko Combo attack and was still able to Scar Kaido. What has Fuji shown that is anywhere near that.
Fuji is more skilled and has a dangerous style with his devil fruit. Zoro has the DC, Durability, and at this point skill to take kn if not beat Fuji at this point.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 11, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Perona neg diffing Sentomaru


I wonder if Oda had a say on that, Sentomaru is a strong haki user Perona's abilities affecting him would change a lot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> I wonder if Oda had a say on that, Sentomaru is a strong haki user Perona's abilities affecting him would change a lot


Yes he has an advanced CoA. Though I doubt that Oda checks such minor details in the script anyway.


----------



## hbcaptain (Apr 11, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> Durability? Fuji has not shown he can hold a candle to Zoro’s durability. Zoro held back a Yonko Combo attack and was still able to Scar Kaido. What has Fuji shown that is anywhere near that.


He only took it for a second and would have been vaporised if Law didn't teleport them away. Joz's feat against Mihawk's slash is way more impressive.
Fuji' is an admiral, so by giving his portrayal, I'd push his stats way above Zoro unless the latter shows more.



> and was still able to Scar Kaido


As I said, Zoro would match Fuji' in terms of firepower alone.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 11, 2021)

hbcaptain said:


> He only took it for a second and would have been vaporised if Law didn't teleport them away. Joz's feat against Mihawk's slash is way more impressive.
> Fuji' is an admiral, so by giving his portrayal, I'd push his stats way above Zoro unless the latter shows more.
> 
> 
> As I said, Zoro would match Fuji' in terms of firepower alone.


You seem to be over hyping Fuji, you can’t prove he could do what zoro did. If you can show me where in the series he can black against that level of destruction.

Also Mihawks attack was not anywhere equal to TWO Yonko combined attack, common let’s not wank what Mihawk and Jozu did.

Zoro exeeds Fuji attack power, as there’s nothing in the series to prove he could scar Kaido


----------



## ice demon slayer (Apr 11, 2021)

1


----------



## Maruo (Apr 11, 2021)

Fujitora stopped Birdcage fairly casually when no one else could. He is a very strong fighter even if you ignore his devil fruit. I still don't think one Zoro is enough yet, though two is probably enough. Maybe one Zoro could win at the end of this arc.


----------



## hbcaptain (Apr 11, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> You seem to be over hyping Fuji, you can’t prove he could do what zoro did. If you can show me where in the series he can black against that level of destruction.


Fuji' is an admiral, so he doesn't need to show feats to have maxed stats everywhere (obviously, I don't rate his durability and persistence to be as high as Kaidou/BM who specializes there).
Zoro has to show something to put him on par with him in terms of speed, reactions, durability, stamina, etc, not the opposite.



> Also Mihawks attack was not anywhere equal to TWO Yonko combined attack, common let’s not wank what Mihawk and Jozu did.


easily and completly blocking a long ranged blast from Mihawk > barely tanking a long ranged blast from two Yonkous for an instant with the price of having many broken bones.



> Zoro exeeds Fuji attack power, as there’s nothing in the series to prove he could scar Kaido


Oden is the only admiral/yonkou level character who was shown fighting Kaidou, so you can't say that the other admirals/Yonkou won't be able to damage him this much.


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 11, 2021)

Two, with his lethality. One is enough to give him a good fight.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 11, 2021)

hbcaptain said:


> Fuji' is an admiral, so he doesn't need to show feats to have maxed stats everywhere (obviously, I don't rate his durability and persistence to be as high as Kaidou/BM who specializes there).
> Zoro has to show something to put him on par with him in terms of speed, reactions, durability, stamina, etc, not the opposite.
> 
> 
> ...


Just because he’s an admiral doesn’t mean he automatically has those feats. That’s assumptions that can’t be proven. Fuji a low tier Admiral until he shows he has MF tier feats.

Fuji loses an extreme diff fight to Zoro. Two Zoro’s easily win this.


----------



## hbcaptain (Apr 11, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> Just because he’s an admiral doesn’t mean he automatically has those feats. That’s assumptions that can’t be proven. Fuji a low tier Admiral until he shows he has MF tier feats.


Being a low tier admiral still implies that he automatically has these stats.


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 11, 2021)

Zoro's rooftop feats >>>>>> anything Fuji has done, including his status as Admiral

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 11, 2021)

One Zoro can push Fuji to high (_mid-low_) difficulty. He might push Kaido to mid (high) difficulty himself. Thus two Zoro's could stalemate Kaido or even beat him.

I bet it is difficult to for anyone beat two Zoro's at same time excluding the matchup conditions.

Two Zoro's should win here with *high *(_mid_) difficulty.


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 12, 2021)

hbcaptain said:


> Being a low tier admiral still implies that he automatically has these stats.


It doesn’t actually, I could be 100% wrong and like the Yonko any Admiral can beat another admiral on any given day.

that being said, Fuji does not have feats that matches the other Admirals. He’s strong but his biggest challenges have been Doffy and Sabo, and we all saw what happen with Doffy vs Kuzan.


----------



## hbcaptain (Apr 12, 2021)

demonkiller123 said:


> that being said, Fuji does not have feats that matches the other Admirals. He’s strong but his biggest challenges have been Doffy and Sabo, and we all saw what happen with Doffy vs Kuzan.


Fujitora never fought anyone seriously on panel, so the panels about him are irrelevant.
Absence of feats =/= antifeats.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

It still takes at least 2 to put him down for good.


----------



## Silver (Sep 26, 2021)

I find it pretty hilarious comparing this thread to the current fuji thread, this was 7 months ago

Either the posters really changed or their opinions did


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 26, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> 2-3


Still right


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 26, 2021)

Silver said:


> I find it pretty hilarious comparing this thread to the current fuji thread, this was 7 months ago
> 
> Either the posters really changed or their opinions did



What do you mean...? For me it still takes two Zoro to defeat him. No less and no more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Sep 26, 2021)

The question should have been: how much Fujitora is need to Beat Zoro?

Probably 2 at least cause Big Mom and Kaido had to team UP to weaken Zoro with Hakkai.

And even then 1 Fujitora is dying to Asura Zoro whithout Kaido's durability the second end in bandage.


----------



## Nox (Sep 26, 2021)

As many Marco's it takes to beat Akainu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 19, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Still right


Looks like I was wrong


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2022)

I guess still 3. Zoro is good deal stronger than King anyway.


----------



## Amol (Jun 19, 2022)

Minimum 3.
It still would be an extreme diff fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Jun 19, 2022)

Nah, still think it's 1 Luffy, 2 Zoros


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

1 will come close, 2 is overkill


----------



## Gokou08 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> 1 will come close, 2 is overkill


It's not overkill.


----------



## The crazy hacker (Jun 19, 2022)

2 would win with very high diff.


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Jun 19, 2022)

2 commanders lost to green bull low diff. Zoro is a step above them.
2 Lose mid diff.
3 Could go either way.
4 Would probably win.

Fuji is a good matchup against zoro (king is a bad one)
A guy with god tier CoO should be able to dodge zoros extremely lethal attacks comfortably.

If h'es allowed to level up mid fight, 3 would take it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

king and queen were on death bed lol
green bull just secured the kill
its not impressive


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> king and queen were on death bed lol
> green bull just secured the kill
> its not impressive


It's been a week they were not on a death bed


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It's been a week they were not on a death bed


luffy and zoro took a week just to wake up and they were the winning team
imagine the losing one


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> luffy and zoro took a week just to wake up and they were the winning team
> imagine the losing one


Ancient zoan regeneration > Zoros regen in the state he was in after the meds.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Ancient zoan regeneration > Zoros regen in the state he was in after the meds.


thats subject to debate

if multiple 1 bil + bounty commanders can be taken by 1 admiral then why didn't the navy deal with kaido years ago. it doesnt make sense

marine ford established that the gap is not as big. king and queen didnt seem fully recovered here


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> luffy and zoro took a week just to wake up and they were the winning team
> imagine the losing one



Luffy died and resurrected, Zoro took a combined attack from two yonkou with double the pain hardly comparable to what happened to King and Queen.
 Even then with one week Zoro and Luffy are back in action but King and Queen stay on their deathbeds


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Jun 19, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy died and resurrected, Zoro took a combined attack from two yonkou with double the pain hardly comparable to what happened to King and Queen.
> Even then with one week Zoro and Luffy are back in action but King and Queen stay on their deathbeds


Luffy & Zoro has one of the worlds best doctors looking after them with all the resourses of Wano available, King & Queen were dumped in an underground prison with nothing. 

Got absolutely no idea what % King & Queen were at tbh, but it's not hard to picture a senario where Luffy & Zoro are in way better health.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Luffy died and resurrected, Zoro took a combined attack from two yonkou with double the pain hardly comparable to what happened to King and Queen.
> Even then with one week Zoro and Luffy are back in action but King and Queen stay on their deathbeds


well yeah its laughable lol
so much inconsistency between the commanders performance here and in marineford


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 19, 2022)

TheMoffinMan said:


> Luffy & Zoro has one of the worlds best doctors looking after them with all the resourses of Wano available, King & Queen were dumped in an underground prison with nothing.
> 
> Got absolutely no idea what % King & Queen were at tbh, but it's not hard to picture a senario where Luffy & Zoro are in way better health.


Udon is queens base and still has resources it didn't get ransacked when luffy and Co broke out. 


King and Queen also had bandages so it not like they didn't get any treatment at all


----------



## Incognitos (Jun 19, 2022)

3 zoros. 2 kids


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> thats subject to debate
> 
> if multiple 1 bil + bounty commanders can be taken by 1 admiral then why didn't the navy deal with kaido years ago. it doesnt make sense
> 
> marine ford established that the gap is not as big. king and queen didnt seem fully recovered here


Because kaido is that strong, and if they sent 3 admirals to take care of the beast pirates, marineford or celestial dragons are left open for attack


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Because kaido is that strong, and if they sent 3 admirals to take care of the beast pirates, marineford or celestial dragons are left open for attack


tbh thats not practical. it takes yonkou or any enemy strong enough to attack marine ford time to prepare and come from their distant new world island to marineford

if news got out of admirals defeating beast pirates, the amount of time it takes for them to get back is less than the time it takes for the enemy to prepare their army then attack, specially since yonkou crews r usually separated or require to gather alliance. admirals can recover on the way back

the threat becomes the revos who r waiting to snipe the celestial dragons. the last admiral left can handle that with help of VAs/CP0 if needed


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> tbh thats not practical. it takes yonkou or any enemy strong enough to attack marine ford time to prepare and come from their distant new world island to marineford
> 
> if news got out of admirals defeating beast pirates, the amount of time it takes for them to get back is less than the time it takes for the enemy to prepare their army then attack, specially since yonkou crews r usually separated or require to gather alliance. admirals can recover on the way back
> 
> the threat becomes the revos who r waiting to snipe the celestial dragons. the last admiral left can handle that with help of VAs/CP0 if needed


It is practical, the revolutionary army is prepared to attack.
1 admiral cant handle the Revos. Dragon alone kills them.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> It is practical, the revolutionary army is prepared to attack.
> 1 admiral cant handle the Revos. Dragon alone kills them.


its really not. whats happening is the navy is taking a backseat and staying on the defensive. thats not practical. navy needs to draft more admirals and go out there to rekt the pirates if they r this scared. given how strong ryukogu was, maybe 2 admirals can deal with the whole beast pirates, if we r to follow this inconsistent logic. basically send ryugoku and akainu to wipe them all. the commanders die in cross fire between kaido vs 2 admirals

also i disagree with dragon being able to take lets say akainu, specially with pacifistas, CP0's and VAs around. I don't think the whole revos team displayed qualities to beat that yet. not to mention kong gorosei imu

also the fact that ryuokogu thinks he can beat luffy, who beat kaido... is either cocky or he thinks he can stand up to kaido himself


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 19, 2022)

3


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

2 admirals will get wrecked by a beast pirates. Especially when they have to make up the waterfall with kaido guarding it.

It's not easy to just pull up on a yonko’s turf.


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

2 is overkill, zoro is one powerup away from soloing Fuji.


----------



## trance (Jun 19, 2022)

no less than 2 but i doubt fuji could push it to 3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> its really not. whats happening is the navy is taking a backseat and staying on the defensive. thats not practical. navy needs to draft more admirals and go out there to rekt the pirates if they r this scared. given how strong ryukogu was, maybe 2 admirals can deal with the whole beast pirates, if we r to follow this inconsistent logic. basically send ryugoku and akainu to wipe them all. the commanders die in cross fire between kaido vs 2 admirals
> 
> also i disagree with dragon being able to take lets say akainu, specially with pacifistas, CP0's and VAs around. I don't think the whole revos team displayed qualities to beat that yet. not to mention kong gorosei imu
> 
> also the fact that ryuokogu thinks he can beat luffy, who beat kaido... is either cocky or he thinks he can stand up to kaido himself


The navy being on the defensive is keeping everyone alive, if they go into Yonkou territory with 2 admirals they will both die, if they go with 3 the revolutionarys will take down marineford or marijois. Its really that simple.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

arv993 said:


> 2 admirals will get wrecked by a beast pirates. Especially when they have to make up the waterfall with kaido guarding it.
> 
> It's not easy to just pull up on a yonko’s turf.


they just fly over lol
what waterfall lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> The navy being on the defensive is keeping everyone alive, if they go into Yonkou territory with 2 admirals they will both die, if they go with 3 the revolutionarys will take down marineford or marijois. Its really that simple.


these r both speculative and dont add up with what ryokogu just did

if he alone can walk in there and no sell commanders

add 1 more admiral to him and beast pirates go down with kaido. its just that sad rly

this is where the inconsistency comes into play

maybe 2 admirals and bunch of VA's CP0's Pacifistas and wano is good for the taking

this was very doable back then when shichi was alligned with WG. they could send over some shichi with them or keep shichi in MF if needed

whole thing doesnt make sense honestly


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> they just fly over lol
> what waterfall lmao


No, they don't. If kaido and his whole crew has the high ground they are going to be a menace to get through.


----------



## Gokou08 (Jun 19, 2022)

arv993 said:


> No, they don't. If kaido and his whole crew has the high ground they are going to be a menace to get through.


Fujitora could bring a whole fleet with his DF.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

arv993 said:


> No, they don't. If kaido and his whole crew has the high ground they are going to be a menace to get through.


what r they gna do lol

only kaido and king can fly. kaido's dragon form is so slow, and king will not be able to push away either admirals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Fujitora could bring a whole fleet with his DF.


fujitora can turn on horizontal gravity bringing the beast pirates down the waterfall lol


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> what r they gna do lol
> 
> only kaido and king can fly. kaido's dragon form is so slow, and king will not be able to push away either admirals


Like GB’s flower is fast. An Island sized borobreath will knock back ships or his flower as he tries to fly up.

Having the high ground matters. Beast pirates don't need to fly, the navy is on ship or a few of them are flying up.


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Fujitora could bring a whole fleet with his DF.


Good luck getting past an island sized for breath.

And he can one-up that with his flaming dragon.

Kaido and Bp will destroy the ship.


All while king and others can attack the ship as well.


There is a reason the gorosei called wano an iron fortress.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Like GB’s flower is fast. An Island sized borobreath will knock back ships or his flower as he tries to fly up.
> 
> Having the high ground matters. Beast pirates don't need to fly, the navy is on ship or a few of them are flying up.


the thing is u say this but the strawhats were able to enter just fine

kaido's crew isnt 24/7 on patrol. the marines wont announce they r coming

also tbh they dont need the ships. they need akainu/ryokogu to be flying and infiltrate to distract the whole beast pirates. the rest of the ship can come after. 2 admirals alone r enough to hold beast pirates for days anyway if not outright win


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> what r they gna do lol
> 
> only kaido and king can fly. kaido's dragon form is so slow, and king will not be able to push away either admirals


Kaido's dragon form is slow
-Kaido dodged Snakeman and blitzed Luffy in dragon form

He's not slow, he just jobs and tanks a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> the thing is u say this but the strawhats were able to enter just fine
> 
> kaido's crew isnt 24/7 on patrol. the marines wont announce they r coming
> 
> also tbh they dont need the ships. they need akainu/ryokogu to be flying and infiltrate to distract the whole beast pirates. the rest of the ship can come after. 2 admirals alone r enough to hold beast pirates for days anyway if not outright win


Strawhats are the MCs. They have maries all over the place. 

You think they won't see a marine armada at their shores?

That flower isn't going to withstand kaido and BP’s attacks.

Also two admirals get absolutely wrecked by BP.


You know wano has sea stone bullets too right. They aren't doing jack even if they get in.


----------



## Gokou08 (Jun 19, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Also two admirals get absolutely wrecked by BP.


Wrecked is not the word. 

If Kizaru and Akainu are the ones coming they don't get wrecked.


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> Wrecked is not the word.
> 
> If Kizaru and Akainu are the ones coming they don't get wrecked.




They absolutely do.

Guess how many free hits kaido will get on akainu with all the distractions and kairoseki bullets that would come his way. Kaido with help from sea stone bullets and general free hits will mid diff akainu.

Meanwhile kizaru can maybe hold his own for a bit but he will get overwhelmed. And kaido will come by for clean up.


Numbers matter. Oda showed us repeatedly in wano how numbers and distractions can add up.


----------



## Gokou08 (Jun 19, 2022)

arv993 said:


> They absolutely do.
> 
> Guess how many free hits kaido will get on akainu with all the distractions and kairoseki bullets that would come his way. Kaido with help from sea stone bullets and general free hits will mid diff akainu.
> 
> ...


_Numbers do matter, but what about Akainu's awakening for example?
He would kill most fodders with that, assuming he doens't have aCoC, and that's a big assumption.

Kizaru can def take most BP's aside from Kaido, I can see them losing, but Kaido's crew gets moped to 10% at best.
Especially since Kizaru might also have an awakening.

2 Yonkos had to split to give RT5 a chance and that group would stomp Kaido's army.

If Queen had trouble with Sanji's speed, he ain't doing nothing to Kizaru and neither is King.
F6 are fodder._
Kizaru's laser has big AoE range.


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

Gokou08 said:


> _Numbers do matter, but what about Akainu's awakening for example?
> He would kill most fodders with that, assuming he doens't have aCoC, and that's a big assumption.
> 
> Kizaru can def take most BP's aside from Kaido, I can see them losing, but Kaido's crew gets moped to 10% at best.
> ...


Awakening does what? Ten days to turn an island into an inferno.


Let's not assume adcoc when kaido and big mom didn't even have awakenings. 

Akainu has to take on Kaido with acoc hits coming his way. And has to avoid a number of kairoseki bullets.


He gets mid diffed. Look at what happened to luffy with one minor distraction.


Look at luffy vs. Katakuri, kaido vs. Oden. Distractions are deadly and especially when kaido is the superior combatant by feats. 


Kizaru couldn't even overpower Marco easily. He is not taking a fresh king, queen, apoo, Hawkins, jack and some of the F6 and walking away. And he will get bonked by kaido after he mid diffs akainu.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jun 19, 2022)

Low ball is 2, but I think 3 is reasonable.

People said Zoro mid diffed King after his power up, which is half true. In order for him to mid diff King he needed to exert all of his energy using AdvCoC. So yeah, he beat him without much damage being done to him post power up, but his stamina was completely drained. For example, I don't think Zoro would be able to beat 2 Kings back to back. After beating the first one he would be mostly drained.

TLDR Zoro suffers from a very similar problem that G4 used to give Luffy, except his time limit seems to be even shorter, and on top of that it doesn't seem like his haki comes back in 10 mins.


----------



## arv993 (Jun 19, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Low ball is 2, but I think 3 is reasonable.
> 
> People said Zoro mid diffed King after his power up, which is half true. In order for him to mid diff King he needed to exert all of his energy using AdvCoC. So yeah, he beat him without much damage being done to him post power up, but his stamina was completely drained. For example, I don't think Zoro would be able to beat 2 Kings back to back. After beating the first one he would be mostly drained.
> 
> TLDR Zoro suffers from a very similar problem that G4 used to give Luffy, except his time limit seems to be even shorter, and on top of that it doesn't seem like his haki comes back in 10 mins.


 

Imagine believing this at endgame.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 20, 2022)

Silver said:


> enma zoro full health serious bloodlusted


kek this is what I have to say.



Ekkologix said:


> kaido's dragon form is so slow,



what?




Slow ... LOL.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 20, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> People said Zoro mid diffed King after his power up, which is half true.


No, people don't know what a mid diff is.

Mid diff implies never going with strong moves and defeating your opponet, in no shape or form a mid diff has a mid battle PU that is already extreme diff, going all out even if you are not damaged is already a high diff, why because you went all out.


A mid diff is Chinjao vs Luffy, a low end G3 ending him when he had  KKG from the get go, If King vs Zoro was a mid diff then G4 Luffy vs DD was a neg diff because DD could not even draw blood from G4 with his awakening.

even now King vs Zoro is not a mid diff but  a high diff.

Who even told you guys that you need to damage someone to go above mid diff?



A Optimistic said:


> numbers will only increase as wano continues


LOL.

Dude my man, how many LS can you get in Wano.



I suspect this was after Zkk or when he defeated death with his new black blade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jun 20, 2022)

3 seems fair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2022)

arv993 said:


> You know wano has sea stone bullets too right. They aren't doing jack even if they get in.


All BP fodders in Udon had chains and sea stone bullets but were clowned by Aramaki.


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 20, 2022)

2 is ALMOST enough but 3 Is does it convincingly.

If BM can high diff two opponents superior to Zoro(one of which is great in team battles) then Fujitora scales to high diff 2 Zoro caliber fighters.


----------

